# German language



## Setwale_Charm

Bunâ, I have come across several instances of use of the name of the German language and some give it as: _Vorbesc nemteste_ 
others as: _Cunosc germana_. 

Are differences attributed to case here or are there just two words in Romanian for "German language"?


----------



## OldAvatar

Yes, there are two words for German (_german/neamţ_), in general, not only for the language.
I think that it's got again something to do with the Romance/Slavic dualism: _german _and _neamţ (_adjective/adverb_ nemţeşte) _are basically synonyms.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

And which would be more common?


----------



## OldAvatar

I really believe that _german _is the more common, at least when it comes to the language. The official name for the German language, for example, is _limba germană_. In spoken language, _nemţeşte _is also used, but, in my oppinion, not as often as the other term.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Multumesc, Old Avatar.


----------

